# Ford 6.0l tuner-programmer shootout



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

For all of those that are interested in diesel truck tuners and programmers here is a dyno shootout between the different brands on a Ford 6.0l Power Stroke......

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/projects/Shootoutreport.pdf


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Man, wish I could get 400 hp from my 7.3 with just a chip. I'm guessing I'm maybe gettin' 325 hp and that's with intake, exhaust, and chip. She runs better than new though. Craig.


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

which chip are you running and what does your MPG look like???


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

But they didnt show how many blown head gaskets there were.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Big Sherm said:


> which chip are you running and what does your MPG look like???


I run a dp-tuner 6 position chip (40-125 hp nameplate) and get around 17-18 mpg (2wd truck) in the 75 hp setting. Craig


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I have made the final decision not to get a tuner. It is just not worth the risk voiding my warranty which is getting very common. 

As far as MPG I get 18+ at 70-75MPH.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Almost every 6.0 engine failure below 150,000 miles has been on trucks with programmers.
Beware.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

rotfl, you are so full of it......



bigfishtx said:


> Almost every 6.0 engine failure below 150,000 miles has been on trucks with programmers.
> Beware.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

95% of all Fords made are still on the road today...............................the other 5% made it home.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Blue Water Ho said:


> 95% of all Fords made are still on the road today...............................the other 5% made it home.


Of course they are still on the road...........who else is going to tow all the Dodges in ?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Argo said:


> rotfl, you are so full of it......


Ask a mechanic if you don't believe me. Oh, I guess you are a mechanic right?

You are full of it.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

that is the excuse the dealership mechanics/service managers like to use when there is failure so that they can deny warranty work. I personally know 4 people that had engine/injector failures that were accused of having programmers. Not one of them had ever modified their trucks, they did tow with them alot and had 40k, 45k, 65k and 80k on their trucks when the failure happened the last time. The guys with injector failure started early on. I also know the service manager at the nearby ford dealership and he would dispute your comment as well. he has told me numberous times that the 6.0s are junk........ I suppose you were told by the guy at the dealership that you got your truck at that your truck will never have a problem if you dont put a programmer on it............

oh, I have a 180hp box on my truck and I did finally have a light on my dash come on with a failure on my truck(dodge cummins).......my license plate light bulb went out......Im at 80k miles, 65k with the programmer/box on it.........


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

The day i have a 6.0 or 7.3 that is driven everyday(30k miles a year) like my dodge out run me i will shake his hand. the last ford i raced had a chip, intake, exhaust, turbo, intercooler, and a number of misc. items and he could'nt run with it. you couldn't pay me to drive one. DODGE ALL THE WAY


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

No doubt, Cummins makes an awesome engine, I grew up in Indiana, so I may be a little brainwashed by Cummins and Navistar both.

Problem with the Dodge is when you run that Cummins hard, you have to circle back around to pick up all the parts that fell of the truck. Craig


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

like I said. 80k in just over 2 years and one license plate bulb......probably 25% of that towing 7k lbs or more


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I think that each of the "Big 3" have thier benefits and downfalls. It just seems that Cummins has alot more downfalls than the others !

Seriously, putting all "Goat" bashing aside.....I think that some engines respond well to programmers better than others. The Ford 7.3l has responded well as has the Dodge 5.9L. The first 1-3 year Duramax did not along with the 6.0l. 
If you pay close attention to the diesel truck forums look at the guy's signature in the 6.0l threads that are having problems and you will see that they generally have lots of mods listed, pictures of burnouts, and talk of racing times. What you will not see is a trend of stock 6.0l trucks with problems. I do know that 6.0l failure has been prevelent in the past, but I do think a combination of the drivers and tuning have exaggerated the # of problems ?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Atleast you can turn a round and continue on. The 6.0 has to get towed back around and then hit the shop for head gasket repair which requires you to remove the entire cab. YUCK!! I have beaten the hell out of my '03 24valve and '97 12 valvle <----- it loved pulling PSD's.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Atleast you can turn a round and continue on. The 6.0 has to get towed back around and then hit the shop for head gasket repair which requires you to remove the entire cab. YUCK!! I have beaten the hell out of my '03 24valve and '97 12 valvle <----- it loved pulling PSD's.


Cab removal on a Ford seems quite simple when you consider the recommended care and upkeep for a Dodge: http://www.ehow.com/how_5665_care-goat.html !?!?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

LIVIN said:


> I think that each of the "Big 3" have thier benefits and downfalls. It just seems that Cummins has alot more downfalls than the others !
> 
> Seriously, putting all "Goat" bashing aside.....I think that some engines respond well to programmers better than others. The Ford 7.3l has responded well as has the Dodge 5.9L. The first 1-3 year Duramax did not along with the 6.0l.
> If you pay close attention to the diesel truck forums look at the guy's signature in the 6.0l threads that are having problems and you will see that they generally have lots of mods listed, pictures of burnouts, and talk of racing times. What you will not see is a trend of stock 6.0l trucks with problems. I do know that 6.0l failure has been prevelent in the past, but I do think a combination of the drivers and tuning have exaggerated the # of problems ?


Livin, did you mean Cummins has LESS downfalls than the other three?

As far as 6.o engine failures, I have had one, I ran it and towed with it for over 80,000 MILES. It was an early 04 model, and, from what I read, one of the ones that had trouble. I had no problems with it. 
Every Ford mechanic has told me the same thing, the 6.0 is a good engine, if you do what it was designed to do. Navistar sells them for other applications than Ford Superduties, and they do fine. They also say if you run a programmer, you are increasing the head pressure above what it is built to take. You are asking for trouble. 
Down here where I live, it is Ford country. Every single person I know with blown head gaskets has aftermarket programmers on the truck. 
FYI, the programmers also have caused problems in Duramax and Cummins powered truck, it is less prevalent though.
I personally like the I-6 Cummins the best, it has a smooth power curve, loads of low end torque, and the best mileage of the big 3. The Dodge trucks lack engineering and are not as smooth driving as Fords or Chevy's. Their seats are not as comfortable. They are supposed to have the strongest frame of the three, but, that is debatable. Fords are good trucks, but, they are at odds with Navistar, and they are looking for another engine provider. Chevy makes a good truck, but, they are probably not as tough as Fords.
They all have their strong points and weak points as has been previously noted.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

V8's are for muscle CARS not DIESEL TRUCKS.


----------



## KPHauff (Jul 13, 2006)

I know this thread is old, but I traded a quad cab 2006 dodge cummins for my ford 6.0 powerstroke. The quality of the dodge sucked along with hard seats, jerky transmission and it really was slow. The ford really has been a good truck and alot nicer than the dodge.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

KPHauff said:


> I know this thread is old, but I traded a quad cab 2006 dodge cummins for my ford 6.0 powerstroke. The quality of the dodge sucked along with hard seats, jerky transmission and it really was slow. The ford really has been a good truck and alot nicer than the dodge.


You are my hero.


----------



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

*99 F-250*

I have a 99 f 250 superduty with a 7.3 in it with the full Banks package.it has 245,000 miles on it with only the cps going out once.it has been the best vehicle i've owned.


----------



## MAKO 23 (Mar 19, 2005)

I have a 94' F-350 with a 351 original gas engine with 370,000 miles anybody have a diesel with more miles?


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/6-0-motor-problems/6235-life-expectancy-6-0-what-most-mileage-seen.html

http://www.buyingadvice.com/gas-vs-dieselpower.html

http://www.rv.net/forums/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/CFB/1/TID/241033.cfm


----------

